# Islamorada Florida Keys Fishing in October



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

We've had a lot of wind the last couple days and it's expected to continue through the weekend from 10/12/12. Yesterday it was a hard northwest wind of 20 mph and we made our way back to islamorada backcountry fishing cape sable hoping the northerlyeasterly wind would hold there and keep the waters semi-clean. Unfortunately it swung around from the northwest which it has a way of doing back there this time of year october fishing in the florida keys, and the water in the gulf was a mess plus big swells making the ride a little bouncy but nothing my seacraft couldn't handle. Luckily the water where we fished was semi-protected, we fished some points on the low water as it was just starting in and picked a few nice reds and a snook on pinfish, also our friend Bob Mclure who fished with us hooked and lose a very nice snook on light tackle casting shrimp. Bob was a major league pitcher for 20 years in the MLB, pitching for many teams including the Brewers in the 1982 world series. Great to have him join us on this october islamorada fishing report. He has still coached for many teams in the last couple decades, including our own Miami Marlins! We tried a few other mouths and points however the high water seemed to have the fish scattered further in for our october fishing in islamorada. So went deep into some of the creeks to some very shallow stuff, luckily the in tide and high water I had no problem getting my larger boat around. We found some neat spots, picking half a dozen reds or so in 4 spots, plus a few more snook and a black drum, all in 2 foot of water or less. Redfish in Islamorada is going to be great this winter! Later we headed back towards home and fished east cape. Got into several nice snook here catching another 5 or so, plus losing several on trees and downed debris, plus some more nice reds and a small goliath. Islamorada snook fishing is great in the fall! We also found a few more nice spots with reds in deeper water, and had one tarpon eat and spit a pinfish. Also lost a snook who jumped into a tree that was likely close to 20 lbs! Very fun day didn't get in till almost 5:00!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
[email protected]
Fishing Islamorada


----------

